# Fuzz, Fuzz, Fuzz



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello dear people,
I read a lot here, learn a lot and would like to show two finished pedals: The Sunflower Fuzz and the Master Fuzz, built from kits from Musikding. These are, after builds from many other manufacturers, my first PCBs from PedalPCB and I find the design and the sound really great.
I haven't built pedals for a year because I couldn't paint the enclosures in our new apartment. The bare enclosures were a bit too boring for me. I use stamps now, painting was a bit too much work for me anyway. A built up Fuzz Stain unfortunately does not work, an Uberfuzz has yet to be built.
All the best from Freiburg, Germany
Jan


----------



## fig (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice! Post some pics of the Fuzz Stain board in the troubleshooting section if you'd like some help. There are some cracker-jack electronic diagnosticians hanging about, who might be able to help if asked nicely..


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you fig! I'm in contact with PedalPCB right now, hoping to get a schematic so I can use the audio probe to narrow down what's wrong with the fuzz stain. But I will definitely come back to the troubleshooting section.


----------



## HamishR (Aug 14, 2021)

Freiburg im Schwarzwald? I visited there a long time ago and it was so beautiful. If it's a different Freiburg then it's probably awful.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi Hamish,
it is exactly this Freiburg im Breisgau. The nature is very beautiful, highly recommended as a vacation destination. Culturally, unfortunately, for my interests is not so much going on here.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 15, 2021)

With the quick help of PedalPCB, I was able to include the Fuzz Stain as part of the litter.


----------



## Coda (Aug 15, 2021)

erwinsoundsystem said:


> With the quick help of PedalPCB, I was able to include the Fuzz Stain as part of the litter.
> View attachment 14868


Transistors weren’t oriented correctly?…


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 15, 2021)

The PCB was an old version apparently, I had to bridge two points with an additional resistor.


----------



## Coda (Aug 15, 2021)

erwinsoundsystem said:


> The PCB was an old version apparently, I had to bridge two points with an additional resistor.


When I build that pedal I had to do transistor gymnastics to match the pin out, that’s why I asked…


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 15, 2021)

Ah ok, I got the 2N5172 in my kit (I order from Musikding in Germany) so I didn' have to worry about that. But I somehow managed to damage the trace from the input of the PCB to the fuzz pot. Luckily that was easy to bridge.


----------



## Coda (Aug 15, 2021)

erwinsoundsystem said:


> Ah ok, I got the 2N5172 in my kit (I order from Musikding in Germany) so I didn' have to worry about that. But I somehow managed to damage the trace from the input of the PCB to the fuzz pot. Luckily that was easy to bridge.


Glad you got it working. It’s a great fuzz.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah I already love it. I hope some of these fuzz pedals will work in the band.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 16, 2021)

My wife will be back tomorrow, the soldering utensils are stowed away in the basement again. But in the 8 days I have finished all open projects - at least as far as the guitar pedals are concerned.
From top left to bottom right:

Fuzz Stain
Uberfuzz
Master Phaser (Guitar Mania)
Master Fuzz
Sunflower Fuzz
Luna Optical Tremolo (Aion)
Fuzz Factory (UK Electronics)
and a Loop Selector

Did I overdo it with the cat theme? Maybe. Will I do it again? Maybe.


----------



## Bret608 (Aug 18, 2021)

I like the cat theme! I've often though of putting the Maneki-Neko on a Japanese fuzz circuit like the Super Fuzz of Fuzz Master.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you Bret! I like the Maneki-Neko a lot and have found a lot of stickers and stamps by now that I have put on different devices. That's a Fuzzz Face and an Elektrosluch (electromagnetic listening device):


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 19, 2021)

The elektrosluch is super cool, been meaning to make one; thanks for putting it back on my radar.


----------



## NickC (Aug 19, 2021)

Master phaser sounds good?


----------



## Diynot (Aug 19, 2021)

Sweet builds! Dig the cats. I can vouch for the master phaser since I too just finished one. It is a juicy phaser indeed.


----------



## erwinsoundsystem (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm with Diynot: the Master Phaser has a wonderful sound. I built one for a friend last year and liked it so much that I built one for myself too.

The Elektrosluch is an easy to build and fun device, developed by Jonáš Gruska. A good manual can be found here: https://makezine.com/projects/weekend-project-sample-weird-sounds-electromagnetic-fields/





@Feral Feline: If you build one I would love to see the result!

The principle of electromagnetic listening was first popularized by Christina Kubisch in the concept of electrical walks. We did a special program on the topic for the Freiburg radio station "Radio Dreyeckland" featuring Kubisch's, Gruska's and other peoples work as well as our own field recordings. Unfortunately the comments are in German, but if there is interest I can share the broadcast privately. A track from the broadcast is available here: https://monadnode.bandcamp.com/track/strippe. Another track combining different electromagnetic sound sources can be found here: https://monadnode.bandcamp.com/track/mauerlunge


----------



## HamishR (Aug 20, 2021)

erwinsoundsystem said:


> Hi Hamish,
> it is exactly this Freiburg im Breisgau. The nature is very beautiful, highly recommended as a vacation destination. Culturally, unfortunately, for my interests is not so much going on here.


I dunno - If I was visiting I would be fascinated by a guy there who made cat-themed guitar FX pedals.

When we were there we did "walk through the Black Forest" and it was beautiful, except for the midgies. And my wife (who was my girlfriend back then) was very impressed by the local delis - so many types of wonderful cake! I was impressed by all the wonderful 1/2 litre beers. Schwarzwalderkirschtorte mit bier... yum.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 20, 2021)

erwinsoundsystem said:


> Thanks a lot guys! I'm with Diynot: the Master Phaser has a wonderful sound. I built one for a friend last year and liked it so much that I built one for myself too.
> 
> The Elektrosluch is an easy to build and fun device, developed by Jonáš Gruska. A good manual can be found here: https://makezine.com/projects/weekend-project-sample-weird-sounds-electromagnetic-fields/
> 
> ...



I'm into all the weird DIY stuff — sound to light, light to sound, electromagnetics to sound... 

The first thing I came across in electromagnetic listening, similar to the Elektrosluch, was the Detektor: http://www.1010.co.uk/org/detektor.html

I found it quite intriguing, but the ever-growing pedal-build queue has kept me from building a Detektor. 








						Mapping the electomagnetism. Detektors by Martin Howse and Shintaro Miyazaki
					

Detektors is an open and collaborative project which consists in devices capable of recording hidden electromagnetic emissions produced by common electronic tools such as mobile phones, laptops, cameras etc. In addition, Detektors can also capture the high frequency bands: modulation of WiFi...



					digicult.it
				








						Detektors in Singapore on Vimeo
					

Join the web’s most supportive community of creators and get high-quality tools for hosting, sharing, and streaming videos in gorgeous HD with no ads.




					vimeo.com
				





I've always thought it would be cool to rig up a small mixer pedal that introduces the electromagnetic-audio signal into my pedal chain parallel to the signal of my instrument. 

Fun stuff.


----------



## NickC (Sep 4, 2021)

@erwinsoundsystem @Diynot i have just build a master phaser and  it sound very good, one question, i can't figure out how the switch is set to 5stages or 6stages. Personally I like the upper position of the switch, the down position cut off a lot of bass freq.


----------

